# Abandoned Guest House, Norfolk



## billyaldred (Jan 24, 2012)

A few photos of a derelict guest house and surrounding buildings in norfolk, These houses all have eviction notices on and are due to be demolished sometime in the near future.
Jan 2012


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice mate.... did you see all the postcards?


----------



## billyaldred (Jan 24, 2012)

Just removed it, cheers


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 24, 2012)

The drop down to the beach shit me up a bit


----------



## smiler (Jan 24, 2012)

That’s nicely done Billy I enjoyed it, and Thanks, but BS is right, once locations are given on ANY open forum there’s bugger all you can do to protect it from the scavengers, it a lesson most of us have had to learn the hard way. Keep on exploring and please post your reports and pics, but use your discretion on locations. 

Good Luck.


----------



## MD (Jan 24, 2012)

nice work 
people are still living in this house who's garden this is !! 
http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb382/Billyaldred/Norfolk derelict/DSC_0260.jpg


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 24, 2012)

Oooh I never realised that MD!


----------



## billyaldred (Jan 24, 2012)

Whoops I didn't know that either!


----------



## maximus (Jan 25, 2012)

Great pics Billy,really enjoyed them!


----------



## billyaldred (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Maximus !


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 26, 2012)

I love the reflection shot of the light house.

A nice report thanks


----------



## billyaldred (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks em!!


----------



## nelly (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nice!! 

That's actually better looking than some of the shared houses that I lived in during my "Blurry Years"


----------



## kellisurbex (Mar 10, 2012)

Great pics would love to have a look myself sometime


----------



## Stussy (Mar 16, 2012)

Super report, really like the 2nd pic going into the alley!! Kinda looks like they need to be demolished for certain reasons!


----------



## leftorium (Mar 17, 2012)

you have to admire the pluck of the residents sticking it out .. I didn't feel happy standing that close to the edge let alone living there.. they are going to have to get these down sharpish otherwise they aren't going to get the plant on site without it joining the houses on the beach... if you want to look I'd say get down there PDQ


----------



## billyaldred (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks stussy, leftorium - went there a few weeks ago and it's all fenced off and wasn't able to access it  think its due for demolition quite soon if it already hasn't been.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 17, 2012)

A urbex and a dip in the sea, if it goes, what more could you ask for ?. Nice pics .


----------



## M A Capelsion (Mar 18, 2012)

Cliff House....its not heading over a cliff is it? (maybe that was why its owners were evicted?) furthermore, I noticed a postcard of Clun Castle in one of the pictures. Clun Castle is in Shropshire, and nowhere near Norfolk :s god knows what thats doing there


----------



## billyaldred (Mar 18, 2012)

M A Capelsion, cliff house is about 4-5 meters away from the edge I think there going to be demolishing them before they get too close, and I think it might be guests sending them postcards from there travels, there were well over 100 postcards everywhere.


----------



## M A Capelsion (Mar 19, 2012)

had a feeling erosion may have been the cause :s


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 19, 2012)

Great report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## billyaldred (Mar 24, 2012)

My update to this thread is here [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=21458[/ame] 

Thanks


----------



## billyaldred (Apr 1, 2012)

Has anyone been here recently to see if its still standing ?


----------



## Maddie220790 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes, it is still standing but does have the fences around still.


----------



## billyaldred (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Maddie!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 2, 2012)

my fav sort of place..great mooch these ones! good report and pics


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 2, 2012)

This looks like an interesting explore! thanks for sharing


----------



## billyaldred (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks ninja kitten & Sshhhh, this is my favourite location out of all of my explores I've done!


----------



## imanoot (Apr 7, 2012)

I went there today and the house are still there just.....all fenced in still so difficult to get access. There is still one house which has a sign outside saying that it is still occupied, but maximus mentioned the local press item that the dozers are moving in this week!!!! Get there quick if you wanna catch it. Have posted some pics here [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=21868[/ame]


----------



## billyaldred (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks imanoot, good pics! such a shame that its not going to be there much longer!


----------



## Maddie220790 (Apr 9, 2012)

Quick update. 
Apparently demolition going on in the next couple of weeks. Small digger already there, and yes, the guy who lives there has a wonderful little sign outside saying : This house is still lived in, and will be until the sea gets too close! 
Sweet!


----------



## QwertyWarrior (May 1, 2012)

this is truly outstandingaling!


----------



## #Dan# (May 20, 2012)

Went there today - It's been knocked down. Gutted! Wel latleast you were able to get some pics  I spoke to a really nice lady next to where the Hotel used to be... She reckons she's only got 2 years left there, it's such a shame  thanks for posting pics up


----------



## billyaldred (May 20, 2012)

Thanks dan! such a shame about it being knocked down!


----------



## leftorium (May 21, 2012)

two years? ... if she's lucky the coastline aroundabouts has a nasty habit of shall we say 'reacting badly' to storms - she may end up on the beach in her bath :| don't envy their position tbh


----------

